
Playing Forza Horizon with a Modified RC Controller - cedricium
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TbkDqz1I3M
======
cedricium
Full writeup can be found here: [https://www.partsnotincluded.com/modifying-
an-rc-controller-...](https://www.partsnotincluded.com/modifying-an-rc-
controller-to-play-forza-horizon/)

